# First fattie (pics)



## masonman1345 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey gang,

I did my first fattie.

I did what i call a boudain and cheese fattie.

It was done on my MES 40 @ 225° for 4 hours. 

Turned out pretty good.













20170122_133533.jpg



__ masonman1345
__ Jan 23, 2017






Here it is all wrapped up in a little love basket.













20170122_182027.jpg



__ masonman1345
__ Jan 23, 2017






Just got it out of the smoker. It looks like i wanted it to.
Wait for it.













20170122_184439.jpg



__ masonman1345
__ Jan 23, 2017






Money shot.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 23, 2017)

That does look good, also sounds good!  To me, boudin is almost like bacon, I love it with most anything!

Did you add loose boudin to the fatty or a link rolled inside?

Also, points for your first fatty!


----------



## masonman1345 (Jan 23, 2017)

It was loose, then a little cheddar cheese down the middle. It was simple due to it being my trial run. I will start getting a little more exotic in the next one.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks great, I can't wait to get home and try this one. How long did you smoke/cook it for? How big was it?


----------



## b-one (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

What kind of bacon did you use? reg or thick cut?


----------



## masonman1345 (Jan 23, 2017)

Regular cut bacon. I overlapped it just a bit when I made my weave.


----------



## masonman1345 (Jan 23, 2017)

I just used 1 pack of bacon, i pack of Boudain and some shredded cheddar cheese.

I put it in my MES 40 @ 225 for 4 hours. 

I ran one run of smoke.


----------



## masonman1345 (Jan 23, 2017)

It was huge. I overstuffed it with the boudain.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2017)

That's a great looking fattie!

Very good for your first try!

Looks like you have been making them forever!

Al


----------



## sqwib (Jan 24, 2017)

That looks fantastic, awesome first!


----------

